# What's the word on tomatoes, once and for all?



## animateash (Jun 7, 2017)

I've read a number of different things here and elsewhere on the internet regarding whether tomatoes and tomato plants are ok for tortoises. So, for gopherus specifically, what's the real deal? 
Are tomato plant leaves ok --yes or no? 
Is the fruit itself ok--yes or no?

I have a large plant in my fenced off garden and Bobo has made no attempt to access anything in there. However, IF the leaves are safe for him and would be a pleasant addition to the diet, I would gladly give him some. Probably not giving him any actual tomatoes since it produces so few and those are mine!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 8, 2017)

As far as I'm aware...No to the leaves and for anything other than a Redfoot or maybe a Yellowfoot, almost never to the fruit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2017)

The leaves contain glycoalcholide (sp?) and are ok in small amounts, but could be toxic if large amounts are consumed. Tomatoes are a no no, as they are considered fruit and fruit should be fed at a minimum to grass-eating tortoises.


----------



## animateash (Jun 8, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The leaves contain glycoalcholide (sp?) and are ok in small amounts, but could be toxic if large amounts are consumed. Tomatoes are a no no, as they are considered fruit and fruit should be fed at a minimum to grass-eating tortoises.



Great! Thanks for clarifying. He gets strawberry once on the weekend as a treat, so I'll just stick with that in terms of fruit intake.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2017)

You should skip the fruit entirely. Your tortoise doesn't need it and its not good for them. Instead feed things that _are_ good for your tortoise.

Think about it… If its so bad that you can only feed it sparingly, and in small amounts, why feed it at all? Just skip it.


----------



## animateash (Jun 8, 2017)

Tom said:


> You should skip the fruit entirely. Your tortoise doesn't need it and its not good for them. Instead feed things that _are_ good for your tortoise.
> 
> Think about it… If its so bad that you can only feed it sparingly, and in small amounts, why feed it at all? Just skip it.


Sound advice, I hear ya. Btw...when I say he gets "a strawberry" I mean he gets the top with just a tiny bit of fruit after I've eaten the main berry--not the whole dang thing. 

Fortunately he does get lots of healthy grazing in throughout the week. Grass, weeds, baby tears, squash leaves and squash flowers, rose petals, hibiscus flowers, Christmas cactus, and fig tree leaves.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2017)

animateash said:


> Btw...when I say he gets "a strawberry" I mean he gets the top with just a tiny bit of fruit after I've eaten the main berry--not the whole dang thing.



I'm guilty of that one too.


----------

